# Soups on!



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Just a few bees out for a bite.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Holy moly!!!


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Jesus_the_only_way said:


> Holy moly!!!


Exactly what was on my mind


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

Wow! exactly - exactly what kind of "bee crack" are you using in them feeders?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll be darned!! I wrote this real nice response and it got blown out! I ain't doing it again! LOL

Anyhow, that was just 1:1. I am finishing up what sugar I have left and only feeding honey anymore. Cutting it by about 30%. The results are the same. Except they will find the honey much quicker.

The reason for all the water is that it's very hot and dry and it helps keep em out of the neighbors ornamental pond.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, is about all I can say!!


----------

